# Aspens



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya gotta love that. I'd call it "California Corn Lily"

_veratrum californicum

_nice job


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Ya gotta love that.
> 
> I'd call it "California Corn Lily"
> 
> _veratrum californicum_


Is that the name of those plants covering the ground


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

Very well done Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Purty!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

manysteps said:


> Is that the name of those plants covering the ground


yes

.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

In about a month or so when those bloom, it should look even more amazing. If you go back for a shot when they are in bloom, wear a mask. They are very poisonous, and that is a lot of them. I got dizzy and sick several times crawling around in them, and handling them before I knew they were poisonous.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Goob, thanks for the name. We always called them false hellebore.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I always called them indian toilet paper


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

That's a cool pic, I do have to admit though that it almost looks like the aspen trees are chopped into the pic. I'm sure is because of the big constrast between the aspen bark and the dark green color of the corn lily, toilet paper or what ever term one uses. :mrgreen:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Another name for it is "skunk cabbage", but not the same skunk cabbage known in Eastern States.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I always called this elk weed. I don't know how I confused them after doing a google search. The things you've "known" all your life and then find out were false.....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm curious. Was that picture taken along the Mirror Lake Highway? mile marker 40 or so?

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This picture came up on the front page of KSL.com under their "weather photos" section. Very cool.


-DallanC


----------



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> I'm curious. Was that picture taken along the Mirror Lake Highway? mile marker 40 or so?
> 
> .


I shot along the Nebo Loop road


----------

